# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Grupo de amigos

## Drasgic

En el grupo de amigos que tengo son varios los que admiran y disfrutan la magia. Creo que, cuando varias personas se juntan y son aficionados a esto, sabes que te lo vas a pasar muy bien. Por norma general lo que hacemos es reunirnos todos en una casa, principalmente en la casa que tiene uno de nosotros, que es muy amplia, con jardín y todo, cada fin de semana nos dedicamos un día a preparar todo y el siguiente por la noche hacemos espectáculos con todo lo que se nos ha ocurrido, desde cartas, otros objetos e incluso en más de una ocasión hemos usado fuego para darle mayor emoción a lo que hacemos.

----------


## krikozzo

Me gustaría tener amigos así. es mucho más difícil aprender solo...

----------

